# ASX/TradeFloor Options Trading Game



## tradefloor (6 June 2016)

Hi All,

I was wondering if there was any appetite on this forum to play the ASX/TradeFloor Options Trading Game?

For those that are interested in learning about trading options in Australia - this might be a good opportunity to get some experience before risking real money. 

The link to the game is optionsgame.com.au 

If you have any questions/feedback/etc please feel free to let me know.

Regards,
Ivan


----------



## skyQuake (6 June 2016)

tradefloor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if there was any appetite on this forum to play the ASX/TradeFloor Options Trading Game?
> 
> ...




Looks very slick! 

Have a question on executions - Aussie oppie markets are often very illiquid with tremendous spreads. How will your order processing engine account for this?
Eg BHPNX8 (BHP $19.18 23rd Jun Calls) are bid/ask 66/77.5 with 73 last trade.
If I want to buy some
a) at 65 - will I only get hit if the ask comes down sometime during the day to that level?
b) at 76 - In the real market i'm sure a MM will hit my bid asap but how about the game?

Thanks


----------



## tradefloor (6 June 2016)

skyQuake said:


> Looks very slick!
> 
> Have a question on executions - Aussie oppie markets are often very illiquid with tremendous spreads. How will your order processing engine account for this?
> Eg BHPNX8 (BHP $19.18 23rd Jun Calls) are bid/ask 66/77.5 with 73 last trade.
> ...




Hah - very good question! 

Spreads are all vol based off theoretical, and for this rendition of the game (it's our first one) we only allow market orders that cross the spread. So from the quote in our game we are pricing it 72/79 atm. The idea is to expand on this for the next game to properly simulate a MM - but ran out of time .


----------



## skyQuake (6 June 2016)

tradefloor said:


> Hah - very good question!
> 
> Spreads are all vol based off theoretical, and for this rendition of the game (it's our first one) we only allow market orders that cross the spread. So from the quote in our game we are pricing it 72/79 atm. The idea is to expand on this for the next game to properly simulate a MM - but ran out of time .




Ok that sounds good, so for the more volatile stocks you'd price in a wider spread? (In addition to the higher iv)

How about for regular stocks?


----------



## tradefloor (6 June 2016)

skyQuake said:


> Ok that sounds good, so for the more volatile stocks you'd price in a wider spread? (In addition to the higher iv)
> 
> How about for regular stocks?




Correct... we generally try and limit the spread to the max permitted to market makers based on ASX schedules, but that is rarely a problem. 

Different stocks have different spreads, but single stocks generally tend to be priced around 2% vol each way. 

Hopefully that answers your question


----------



## Wharris (8 September 2016)

I'm currently in the asx game and just signed up for the options game for when it starts, I'll admit i have little knowledge outside of forex so I'll be doing some research ha.


----------



## tradefloor (20 May 2017)

2 weeks left in the latest options game! We have live data this game supplied by ASX


----------



## Triple B (25 June 2017)

yes . please run another game.  I just missed the last one. How many Months / Expiries for the next game?


----------



## cutz (8 August 2017)

tradefloor said:


> The link to the game is optionsgame.com.au
> 
> If you have any questions/feedback/etc please feel free to let me know.
> 
> ...




Hello,

Just had a peek at the website, neat looking tools. Some competition on ASX options would also be great.

How much for brokerage ?

Couldn't find details.

Regards.


----------



## tradefloor (3 November 2017)

cutz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just had a peek at the website, neat looking tools. Some competition on ASX options would also be great.
> 
> ...




Hi Cutz,

Still to be determined... Looking to release trading platform into beta late this year - but the idea is to be very competitive so that people can actually trade spreads!


----------



## tradefloor (3 November 2017)

Hello everyone!!

The game is open again until December 22!

We've totally rebuilt the user interface and built brand new tools to make it even easier to trade options.

Link to register. 
optionsgame.com.au

If you have registered in the past:
optionsgame.com.au

All the new features outlined here:
http://mailchi.mp/tradefloor/trading-open-in-the-brand-new-options-trading-game-2558509


----------



## Mirus3000 (9 November 2017)

Only stocks ? Option on futures?


----------



## tradefloor (9 November 2017)

Mirus3000 said:


> Only stocks ? Option on futures?




For now, only over stocks - options on futures are on the cards, but probably not for another year.


----------



## tradefloor (20 April 2018)

Hi all - that time of the year again. Next game is up and running on the 1st of May!!


----------

